# New airless sprayer



## SteveG (Nov 25, 2012)

Just bought my first airless sprayer and I'm wondering how long after cleaning should I put the pump armor in it after I use it? Do I need to after every use? I'm asking because I'll be using it next week but I want to play with it first to get used to it. It says for long term storage but I want to know how long Thayer actually means. Thanks!


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Pump armor last's for a fairly long time but since you mix it with water it can dry out .I used to leave it in for a couple of months but for any longer I use mineral spirits. You're safe for short time's like a week.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry about the double post. Yeah use it every time and right after you clean it .The pump police wont come down on you if you don't do it every time but the packings do last longer with it in it.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a speeflo , that was in my shed for 4 years cleaned nothin but water 4YEARS ago. Primed and worked no hesitation 2 mos ago.
But you can use antifreeze ,cheapest kind you can find works also if you are concerned just prime it with it. Maybe for winter storage. .if the ball gets stuck (doesnt prime) a light knock with a crescent wrench always does the trick to loosen stuck ball. I got a new Titan 440 with a ball unstick button , really slick.


----------



## SteveG (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks guys.. So if im going to use it next week should I put the pump armor back in it if I use it tomorrow? Or is short term (couple of days to a week) ok to leave it with no armor?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

SteveG said:


> Just bought my first airless sprayer and I'm wondering how long after cleaning should I put the pump armor in it after I use it? Do I need to after every use? I'm asking because I'll be using it next week but I want to play with it first to get used to it. It says for long term storage but I want to know how long Thayer actually means. Thanks!


Steve, just put kerosene in it if you are going to leave it sit for awhile. Using pump armor is like the guys who use aura for interiors, it cost a lot more but it really does the same thing


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Store paint thinner in pump after every use. We for 3 generations have done this with all our pumps. Tried and true method.


----------



## SteveG (Nov 25, 2012)

Lol, ok, this is going to sound stupid but, Ive been creeping around the site for awhile now, waiting to have something worth saying that can help someone out, and I see A LOT of answers given that are bogus, just to mess with someone, Im really hoping these are sincere and are not going to ruin my new $500 dollar sprayer. I know, its not the best anyway, but its a start for me, and I cant afford to be throwing $500 away because someone thought it would be funny to have me put something in it that I shouldnt have. It would be great to just put kerosene or paint thinner in it instead of buying this other stuff..


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I can honestly say I have my Titan 440i in thinner right now and has been for a few months now. It prevents any thing from rusting.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

SteveG said:


> Lol, ok, this is going to sound stupid but, Ive been creeping around the site for awhile now, waiting to have something worth saying that can help someone out, and I see A LOT of answers given that are bogus, just to mess with someone, Im really hoping these are sincere and are not going to ruin my new $500 dollar sprayer. I know, its not the best anyway, but its a start for me, and I cant afford to be throwing $500 away because someone thought it would be funny to have me put something in it that I shouldnt have. It would be great to just put kerosene or paint thinner in it instead of buying this other stuff..


Steve what do think was put in pumps prior to pump armour being invented. If guys that have these large expensive pumps, that have been in use for many years, are using paint thinner then why would you doubt their advice?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Paint thinner is what the manufacturers always used to suggest, before they started selling pump armor. Pump armor is nice as its a water based product. Check your product manual for suggestions. Or ask your rep. I am lazy about putting armor or thinner in mine, rarely an issue. My Graco 395 seems more fussy about that than the Titan 440. If you are spraying next day or next week probably fine. Next month, best to treat it. That's just my .02.


----------



## SteveG (Nov 25, 2012)

Zoomer, its not that I question their advice, what i was questioning was the sincerity of the advice. Only because Ive seen so many ask questions and get answers that were sarcastic in nature. I just wanted to make sure that I was getting real, good advice. I come here to read and learn what the "real pros" have to say on lots of topics, because I aspire to be a "real pro" some day, I know that I am a painter, but I really want to be a pro, so I come to seek pro advice on things I know little about. Im just now getting to the point that I can spot the sarcastic responses, apart from the sincere ones, so maybe a little bit at a time, im becoming a pro just by being able to do that here lol. All I know is, this is the ONLY board im a part of where I need to be able to do that lol


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

SteveG said:


> Zoomer, its not that I question their advice, what i was questioning was the sincerity of the advice. Only because Ive seen so many ask questions and get answers that were sarcastic in nature. I just wanted to make sure that I was getting real, good advice. I come here to read and learn what the "real pros" have to say on lots of topics, because I aspire to be a "real pro" some day, I know that I am a painter, but I really want to be a pro, so I come to seek pro advice on things I know little about. Im just now getting to the point that I can spot the sarcastic responses, apart from the sincere ones, so maybe a little bit at a time, im becoming a pro just by being able to do that here lol. All I know is, this is the ONLY board im a part of where I need to be able to do that lol


you expect to get all serious answers here :lol:, maybe 1/4 of the replies will be right. I am kidding these clowns on here are all good people. 
Thinner is what we use on our Titan 700. I use pump armor for short term storage.


----------



## painterdave71 (Jan 1, 2013)

modernfinish said:


> I have a speeflo , that was in my shed for 4 years cleaned nothin but water 4YEARS ago. Primed and worked no hesitation 2 mos ago.
> But you can use antifreeze ,cheapest kind you can find works also if you are concerned just prime it with it. Maybe for winter storage. .if the ball gets stuck (doesnt prime) a light knock with a crescent wrench always does the trick to loosen stuck ball. I got a new Titan 440 with a ball unstick button , really slick.


c'mon "modernfinish" that was a feeble attempt @ being surprised. honestly did u even hav a doubt with a speeflo? now leave that 440 for 4 years with just water & see how slick that unstick button works. lol. anti- freeze or thinner in a electric pump & as Modern has proved to us, just residual evaporation & a necessity to start it up. i love my belt driven hydraulic pumps.:thumbsup:


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

I like the kerosene idea. It's gotta be cheaper than the $10/g I pay for thinner.I imagine it would make a good 1st rinse for cleaning brushes,no?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

squid said:


> I like the kerosene idea. It's gotta be cheaper than the $10/g I pay for thinner.I imagine it would make a good 1st rinse for cleaning brushes,no?


Exactly why I use it. I also clean my pumps with it after using solvent based paint
I hope painters don't start using it cause the price will shoot up

I also use it for brushes


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

SteveG said:


> Im really hoping these are sincere and are not going to ruin my new $500 dollar sprayer.


kids:no:

In 1980 I paid $500 for my first work truck, and $2100 for my first airless.

I still use the pump...and I've always kept it stored in just enough motor oil to get up into the packings.

"Wrong"?

Probably.

Go ahead and throw a tomato at me..see if I care


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

I store my graco with water In it. Never had a prob


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

painterdave71 said:


> c'mon "modernfinish" that was a feeble attempt @ being surprised. honestly did u even hav a doubt with a speeflo? now leave that 440 for 4 years with just water & see how slick that unstick button works. lol. anti- freeze or thinner in a electric pump & as Modern has proved to us, just residual evaporation & a necessity to start it up. i love my belt driven hydraulic pumps.:thumbsup:


Hey ,I have high expectations for my unstick the ball button!
My little pumps rarely ever sit more than a couple weeks without use . Plus I run at least 5 -7gallons clean water through my pumps After each paint job. Honestly I never put jack in my pumps except clean water I only religiously put throat seal oil every use. I love my speeflo. IMO it's the best out there hands down.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

This bad boy has made me some money. Works just as good as when it was new 10 years ago. 



















Nothin but water . Never used pump armor . Like steve said motor oil works just as good as throat seal for the packings , any lube is better than no lube.


----------



## team 911 (Dec 29, 2010)

Mineral spirits mixed with motor oil works great I put it in it after every use


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

team 911 said:


> Mineral spirits mixed with motor oil works great I put it in it after every use


I second this, but its better for long term storage. Short term, windshield washer fluid works great, and its cheap. Plus its easier to flush than thinner/oil mix.


----------



## SteveG (Nov 25, 2012)

Ok so the plan is to use windshield fluid for short term and antifreeze for long term. Thanks guys :thumbup:


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

You should be more concerned about the packings unless you are only using it a couple times a year


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

TrueColors said:


> I store my graco with water In it. Never had a prob


pretty much the same here, I do load the packing with pt if I think it will be a while, prob is I never get to it and it ends up sitting with water. but never had a issue either


----------



## SteveG (Nov 25, 2012)

Ok I don't know anything about the packings, enlighten me?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I store my pumps in water most of the time. I will use thinner in the winter. 
Using thinner/K1 is supposed to be better because it keeps the packing, which is a lot of rubber/leather seals, lubricated.
Whether I leave thinner or water in the pump, I always store them sitting in a bucket of water. I leave the gun, or the gun end of the line in water also. I don't like to let air into the system at all. 
It causes minor rusting on parts of the gun, but doesn't seem to hurt anything. 
Probably better to store them clean and dry but I'm always afraid I didn't get it clean enough and paint residue will dry in the system. 
I use 395's and run the sh!t out of them. Have to re-pack every 3 to 4 years, so maybe I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

SteveG said:


> Lol, ok, this is going to sound stupid but, Ive been creeping around the site for awhile now, waiting to have something worth saying that can help someone out, and I see A LOT of answers given that are bogus, just to mess with someone, Im really hoping these are sincere and are not going to ruin my new $500 dollar sprayer. I know, its not the best anyway, but its a start for me, and I cant afford to be throwing $500 away because someone thought it would be funny to have me put something in it that I shouldnt have. It would be great to just put kerosene or paint thinner in it instead of buying this other stuff..


Steve - considering this is a bunch of guys who get a stiffy every time they see a new sprayer, it'd be more likely for them to joke about how their mothers and daughters should be treated than to give you bogus advice about your new machine. The answers you're getting are sincere.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

SteveG said:


> Ok I don't know anything about the packings, enlighten me?


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

Short term I use pump armor, Long term I use mineral spirits.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We store our short term with water. Winter, long term thinner. 
Can't kill a SpeeFlo.


----------



## cairnstone (Jun 16, 2009)

does the thinner oil mix cause any residual problems as usually spray water based


----------



## SteveG (Nov 25, 2012)

cairnstone said:


> does the thinner oil mix cause any residual problems as usually spray water based


I was wondering that to, as well as the ratio hes using. 

I have a question about spraying Killz 2 through a Graco XR7, anyone think I would need to thin it? Ive seen through some google searches that I should be fine straight from the bucket but figured Id ask the "experts" to be sure.


----------

